# Salt Based Nicotine? Silver's UNITE!



## Gizmo (1/8/17)

I cam accross this browsing the web.. 

Mr Salt-E is bringing low output systems to life by providing higher nicotine levels with smooth flavor and throat hit not found in ordinary high nicotine e-liquids. The difference comes from using nicotine salts. "Nic salts" more closely resemble the feel of traditional cigarettes because of its quicker absorption into your bloodstream. Available in 25mg and 45mg strengths and multiple delicious flavors.

https://vaporider.deals/products/mr-salt-e-salt-based-nicotine-e-liquid-30ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------

